# Happy Birthday Jäger!



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Yesterday our little Jäger celebrated his first birthday. I can hardly believe our little puppy is 1 year old. He has brought more joy into our lives than I ever could have prepared for. My husband and I love this little dog more than anything.

First night home:









He was so tiny:









First bath:


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

At our favorite lunch place:










Pretty boy:









First photo shoot:


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy boy (about 8 months):









One of my favorites:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Happy First Birthday, beautiful Jager!!! Make sure your mom gives you some extra special goodies today!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Jäger!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jaeger!!! Such a pretty boy!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What a pretty boy! Happy first birthday!!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

aww, happy birthday!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

arty:Happy Birthday Jager! Hope Mummy & Daddy bought a special gift for you! Celebration kisses from Sadie & Lacey!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

:birthday: Jager ! Time really does fly by.

He is such a handsome fellow with nice dark coloring. 

May the years ahead be just as joyful as the first one.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

What a sweet boy..arty2: Happy birthday Jäger :cake:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Jäger! He really is one incredibly handsome minipoo. His face just says, "I'm happy and I'm cared for and I'm loved; wanna play?!" Wishing you many, many more happy celebrations together.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Happy birthday! He's such a cutie!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

Yea for a wonderful first year and many more memories to come.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy birthday! He's such a cute guy.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jager! Lacey and I wish you many many more happy healthy years


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jäger :cake::cheers2:. The time really flies, I still remember when we were looking and waiting for the puppies :clap2: I love the pictures, very nice memory lane. Wish you the best in years to come.


----------



## ChummyKauai (Dec 3, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> arty:Happy Birthday Jager! Hope Mummy & Daddy bought a special gift for you! Celebration kisses from Sadie & Lacey!


What is with people and all these floral peony patterns everywhere? Lol. I turned 50 a couple years ago and suddenly it’s all I’m buying for pillows blankets and clothes. It’s like needing reading glasses? I’m turning into my grandmother. RIP.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This is an older thread; the birthday boy is now a senior pup of 11. I'm going to lock this thread, as it's not his birthday this month. I hope he pops in for a proper celebration when the appropriate time comes.


----------

